# haha my new sticker for my scooter!



## Mouse (Jul 17, 2009)

my step dad gave me a sticker to put on my scooter that I got a good laugh out of and I figured ya'll would feel the same


----------



## Bendixontherails (Jul 17, 2009)

Beauty!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 19, 2009)

haha nice! i want one for the bus!


----------



## Mouse (Jul 19, 2009)

he works to NS so he's got all these lil gems.

I'll see what I can get my hands on. sometimes I can score lil things like keychains and first aid kits.

I'm so sick of him stealing TP from work. that's the worst paper on the face of the planet. 

The massive amounts of lil water bottles is always handy though lol


----------



## veggieguy12 (Jul 20, 2009)

I don't have a vehicle to put such a nice sticker on; but perhaps a patch, for my backpack...

Arrow, wanna test your hand at making something like this in shades not too revealing for a black travelbag? Trade ya?


----------

